

Watch A Thousand Micro Robots Self-Assemble Into Wild Shapes - hiby007
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/14/watch-a-thousand-micro-robots-self-assemble-into-wild-shapes/

======
unwind
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8178978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8178978)?

